# 5000 Posts!



## proutdoors

Man I need a life! 5000 posts on this forum. I wanted to make a *pro*found post, but why change now?

In seriousness, I have made lots of good friends, learned a lot about game/hunter management, made a few people hate me, as a member of this 'family'. 99% of what I post is in fun and for entertainment purposes only.

Here's to the next 5000 posts! *OOO* :mrgreen:


----------



## hawkeye

Pro, do you have a job? How do you maintain that pace? I generally enjoy your posts and sometimes even find them moderately insightful (except when you are blaming DH's for all of our problems).

Hawkeye


----------



## NHS

Distant 2nd place is a mere 1500+/- posts back. You could take the next 6 months off and not loose your #1 poster rating.


----------



## Califbowmen

Here is a start to the next 5000. The proposals for next years archery hunts, management hunts etc sucks. We are all going to still put in for the draw for archery deer and elk. See you September 09 come rain or shine.


----------



## alpinebowman

just remember pro its not how big it is it is how you use it. :lol:


----------



## proutdoors

hawkeye said:


> Pro, do you have a job? How do you maintain that pace? I generally enjoy your posts and sometimes even find them moderately insightful (except when you are blaming DH's for all of our problems).
> 
> Hawkeye


I am the ultimate multitasker! I spend most of my time doing diagnostic checks on remote fiber/cell sites that require 2-3 hour tests at a time. I can't leave the sire while the testing is being done, so I get on my laptop and/or BlackBerry and stir it up on here. Right now I am looking through a spotting scope at some bighorn rams while posting and I am getting paid good money to do it!

Art, I am looking forward to joining up with you boys from NoCal next fall! The wife says hello, and thanks!

NHS, no rest for the wicked. If I stop posting this place gets slower than treetard ordering a meal. And trust me, that can be a looooooong process, even when there are only four things on the menu.


----------



## NHS

:rotfl:


----------



## threshershark

Once you hit 5000 I think the counter should increment backwards. Congrats on being the highest mileage guy on the forum man! Oh, and for having the most posts too.


----------



## proutdoors

threshershark said:


> Once you hit 5000 I think the counter should increment backwards. Congrats on being the highest mileage guy on the forum man! Oh, and for having the most posts too.


 :shock: -_O-


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

proutdoors said:


> hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro, do you have a job? How do you maintain that pace? I generally enjoy your posts and sometimes even find them moderately insightful (except when you are blaming DH's for all of our problems).
> 
> Hawkeye
> 
> 
> 
> I am the ultimate multitasker! I spend most of my time doing diagnostic checks on remote fiber/cell sites that require 2-3 hour tests at a time. I can't leave the sire while the testing is being done, so I get on my laptop and/or BlackBerry and stir it up on here. Right now I am looking through a spotting scope at some bighorn rams while posting and I am getting paid good money to do it!
> 
> Art, I am looking forward to joining up with you boys from NoCal next fall! The wife says hello, and thanks!
> 
> NHS, no rest for the wicked. *If I stop posting this place gets slower than treetard ordering a meal. And trust me, that can be a looooooong process, even when there are only four things on the menu.*
Click to expand...

Hey man, If I'm gonna spend my money, I'm gonna get what I'm hungry for, so taking a moment to figure out what exactly it is that my tongue and heart desire is sometimes a lengthy proposition. You only wish your pallet was as complex as mine. :mrgreen: 

5000, You got problems man. -^|^-


----------



## 12 Volt Man

Wow. 5000 Congrats 8)


----------



## proutdoors

Treehugnhuntr said:


> 5000, You got problems man. -^|^-


You're just jealous! Just remember, second place is just the first LOSER! *(())*


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I'm in touch with my inner loser, so I'm fine with it. What do you think President Obamas acceptance speech will consist of?


----------



## muley_crazy

You da man Pro! 5000 and counting! :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Pro, your mother must be a very proud lady right now. :wink:


----------



## Guest

5000! what the???? I'm sorry. I may be new to hunting and all but in my books that's a freakin looser. I don't care what you do pro. But 5000 posts.? I guarantee you have no idea how to hunt. All you know how to do is work a keyboard, and talk like you think you know something. I get so tired of all these bloggin dorks talkin a big talk. I sit quietly by and read these stupid things and waste my time. You're all kinda like the dork in school that had no friends. You think just because someone at the other end can't see your dorky face and actually talks to you that you are cool. Well, your not. Your all dorks in my book. The biggest freakin looser of them all is PRO! What a leach on society. Why don't every one of you on here get a life.?? If this is what hunting is all about I quit. Seriously, you guys are dorks. Pro.... There's a reason your funky arse is stuck in the middle of nowhere watching towers. YOU HAVE NO COMMUNICATION SKILLS. YOU CAN'T FUNCTION IS A NORMAL SOCIETY. Your a freakin hermit aren't you. Do you even know how to talk to women. You still live with your parents don't you. Ever watch failure to launch. Well combine that with steve erkel and you have pro. PRO?! PRO at what?


----------



## Guest

Here's another dork question. What's labview? If you answered that question you are definitely a dork? How bout it 12 volt man? you know you can answer that one. Or are you an electrician like pro?


----------



## proutdoors

homofobic, why do you have so much hate in your heart? Were you abandoned as a child and left in the Mexican desert to be taken care of by 'coyotes'? It's all good, I forgive you.


----------



## proutdoors

homofobic said:


> Here's another dork question. What's labview? If you answered that question you are definitely a dork? How bout it 12 volt man? you know you can answer that one. Or are you an electrician like pro?


Are you related to moogly? Electrician? At least I don't go around drilling holes every where effing up the environment, that would be worse, yes?


----------



## deercatcherguy

> Distant 2nd place is a mere 1500+/- posts back. You could take the next 6 months off and not loose your #1 poster rating.


Maybe you should take this advice.


----------



## proutdoors

deercatcherguy said:


> Distant 2nd place is a mere 1500+/- posts back. You could take the next 6 months off and not loose your #1 poster rating.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should take this advice.
Click to expand...

Taking advice from you on this is like taking advice from Rosie O'Donnell and weight loss!


----------



## deercatcherguy

> Taking advice from you on this is like taking advice from Rosie O'Donnell and weight loss!


Her advice is faulty. She says all you have to do is chew sugarless gum. I know that along with sugarlees gum you have to drink a lot of diet soda.


----------



## Guest

On a serious note pro. How bout u start a thread bout you versus you know who. Kinda like a superbowl pre game party. Should we wait till after we get the tag to start building up the suspense? I think it would be kinda fun??? how bout it.


----------



## skull krazy

Is it prideful to be the BOBCATBESS of this forum pro?? -_O- :rotfl: 

Just kiddin buddy, he's got you by 5000 posts on MM!! -/O_-


----------



## wileywapati

I wish they would BAN your silly a__ again!!!


----------



## proutdoors

homofobic said:


> On a serious note pro. How bout u start a thread bout you versus you know who. Kinda like a superbowl pre game party. Should we wait till after we get the tag to start building up the suspense? I think it would be kinda fun??? how bout it.


Why are you trying to get me in trouble all the time? :evil:


skull krazy said:


> Is it prideful to be the BOBCATBESS of this forum pro?? -_O- :rotfl:
> 
> Just kiddin buddy, he's got you by 5000 posts on MM!! -/O_-


 *(u)*


wileywapati said:


> I wish they would BAN your silly a__ again!!!


Shat up! Don't you have a paper jam to fix somewhere?


----------



## .45

Thats a lot of _meaningful_ post !! :shock:

I've real almost all of them, I think they have made me a better person !! *\-\* *\-\*

Thank you *Pro*...........

I can understand your reasoning much more better now... _(O)_ _(O)_


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Geez pro, that **** fella, really hates you for some reason. :shock:


----------



## Al Hansen

Wow. Good on ya. -*|*- o-|| -*|*-


----------



## proutdoors

fixed blade said:


> Geez pro, that **** fella, really hates you for some reason. :shock:


Truth is, he loves me and since I have rejected his love he is bitter! Hence the fobic in his name. I think he is going to really 'like' Zim.

*.45*, I am glad I have added to your life! Someday maybe you can return the favor. :mrgreen:


----------



## bds

homofobic said:


> What's labview?


What's wrong with knowing what Labview is? Long live the dorks of the world!


----------



## jahan

So who is this Pro guy everyone is talking about? :mrgreen: Well lets see he is a Pro at BS, a Pro at mastering the mullet, a Pro at pissing off people, oh and a master debater. -/O_- -Ov- This forum wouldn't be the same without you and I truly mean that, do you guys remember how dead it was on the old forum when he got booted.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

jahan said:


> So who is this Pro guy everyone is talking about? :mrgreen: Well lets see he is a Pro at BS, a Pro at mastering the mullet, a Pro at pissing off people, oh and a master debater. -/O_- -Ov- This forum wouldn't be the same without you and I truly mean that, do you guys remember how dead it was on the old forum when he got booted.


Jahan, am I sensing a little man crush??? :lol:

man you and coyoteslayer. :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors

fixed blade said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who is this Pro guy everyone is talking about? :mrgreen: Well lets see he is a Pro at BS, a Pro at mastering the mullet, a Pro at **** off people, oh and a master debater. -/O_- -Ov- This forum wouldn't be the same without you and I truly mean that, do you guys remember how dead it was on the old forum when he got booted.
> 
> 
> 
> Jahan, am I sensing a little man crush??? :lol:
> 
> man you and coyoteslayer. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Such petty jealousy! :roll:


----------



## jahan

fixed blade said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who is this Pro guy everyone is talking about? :mrgreen: Well lets see he is a Pro at BS, a Pro at mastering the mullet, a Pro at pissing off people, oh and a master debater. -/O_- -Ov- This forum wouldn't be the same without you and I truly mean that, do you guys remember how dead it was on the old forum when he got booted.
> 
> 
> 
> Jahan, am I sensing a little man crush??? :lol:
> 
> man you and coyoteslayer. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

If it makes you feel better you are probably one of the funniest FAGMH on this site. :lol: Don't worry there is plenty of man love to go around. :mrgreen: -)O(-


----------



## wileywapati

PRO have you spoken with Broadside shot today???
Semi good news get him on the horn asap


----------



## 10000ft.

Who's the little **** spouting off? :shock: 

PRO, we're all just jelous that we can't be on here all day and still make living.


----------



## proutdoors

wileywapati said:


> PRO have you spoken with Broadside shot today???
> Semi good news get him on the horn asap


Yea, he called at 11:30 this morning. Do you think we should do a POW WOW next week?


10000ft. said:


> Who's the little **** spouting off? :shock:
> 
> PRO, we're all just jelous that we can't be on here all day and still make living.


Homofobic is harmless, give him a break he just got potty trained!

It is a good gig isn't it? *(())*


----------



## skull krazy

Pro-
****'s feeling like he's been hogtied to a chair and being beat with a rubber hose, he can't access the reply board, but he sure can read it!! -/O_- 

While were at it...do you think that young punk ass homophobic sheep lover is going to keep up to these two old men on the Dutton?? -/O_- -_O- :rotfl: -()/>-


----------



## skull krazy

.........and i know why he's wanting to bring that .50 cal scud launcher.
He knows me and you will be sitting on that big bull within spitting distance waiting for him to catch up, so he's going to have to shoot it from 1500 yards away!! -/O\- -_O- -/O_- :rotfl: -~|-


----------



## skull krazy

Sorry Tony, i just can't do that to ya, you've been too good to me so far, i take back everything i said. :wink: 

If my memory still serves me well, it's Bart that has a thing for the sheep!! -_O- 

Besides that, your 6' 3" and outweigh me by 20 lbs....PRE Musclemilk supplementation!! -oOo-


----------



## The Naturalist

Congrats :!: I think I may have even agreed with you on two of them. :shock: 
Seriously, I enjoy your passion for, and knowledge of the outdoors. If I ever go after a Bighorn you're the one I'll consult.  
Politics though..... :twisted: :wink:


----------



## BPturkeys

*Pro*...clearly you are the most stubborn, bullheaded, cantankerous, contumacious, cussed, determined, dogged, firm, fixed, hardheaded, headstrong, inexorable, inflexible, insubordinate, intractable, mulish, obdurate, opinionated, ornery, persevering, persistent, pertinacious, perverse, pigheaded, rebellious, recalcitrant, refractory, relentless, rigid, self-willed, set in one's ways, single-minded, steadfast, stiff-necked, tenacious, tough, unbending, unmanageable, unreasonable, unshakable, untoward, willful man on this whole **** forum!

I guess that's why we love you man! Keep it up!


----------



## north slope

BPturkeys said:


> *Pro*...clearly you are the most stubborn, bullheaded, cantankerous, contumacious, cussed, determined, dogged, firm, fixed, hardheaded, headstrong, inexorable, inflexible, insubordinate, intractable, mulish, obdurate, opinionated, ornery, persevering, persistent, pertinacious, perverse, pigheaded, rebellious, recalcitrant, refractory, relentless, rigid, self-willed, set in one's ways, single-minded, steadfast, stiff-necked, tenacious, tough, unbending, unmanageable, unreasonable, unshakable, untoward, willful man on this whole **** forum!
> 
> I guess that's why we love you man! Keep it up!


+1 except for the last part.


----------



## HOGAN

I am torn on this thread. I don't know if I should congradulate you or feel sorry for you. Good job, keep it up?


----------



## coyoteslayer

Congrats you old fart. The only think wrong with you is the fact that you like BYU _/O _/O _/O _/O -oOo- -oOo- -oOo-


----------



## wyogoob

Ah.....5,000 *Pro*found posts by the way.


----------



## proutdoors

BPturkeys said:


> *Pro*...clearly you are the most stubborn, bullheaded, cantankerous, contumacious, cussed, determined, dogged, firm, fixed, hardheaded, headstrong, inexorable, inflexible, insubordinate, intractable, mulish, obdurate, opinionated, ornery, persevering, persistent, pertinacious, perverse, pigheaded, rebellious, recalcitrant, refractory, relentless, rigid, self-willed, set in one's ways, single-minded, steadfast, stiff-necked, tenacious, tough, unbending, unmanageable, unreasonable, unshakable, untoward, willful man on this whole **** forum!
> 
> I guess that's why we love you man! Keep it up!


I am blushing.

skull, **** should have been warned by you about playing with the big dogs instead of the whelps over on MM. I think he carries that 50 cal to compensate for something else.

northslope, I saw that wanton look in your eye the other night. You remember, I was *sitting* down and you were *standing* *looking up* at me. -oOo-


----------



## Petersen

You know, we could string together 5,000 posts into a couple of pretty-decent-sized books. That a lot of writing over the past year.


----------



## proutdoors

Petersen said:


> You know. we could string together 5,000 posts into a couple of pretty-decent-sized books. That a lot of writing over the past year.


As long as I get royalties! You know me, ever the Capitalist. _O\


----------



## coyoteslayer

Anyone want to guess the title of the books?? Pro should be a talk show host or something.


----------



## coyoteslayer

**** I only have 2004 posts :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Hey pro. Why don't we tell everybody bout our little hotel arrangement. You didn't seem to mind my invite to slc. I knew if I worked you and skull long enough we'd all finally be in the same hotel for a "boy's night out"! looking forward to it you stud! Don't forget the bull whip slammy. I like the sound of that.... SLAMMY! slammy and pro. rrrraaarrrr!


----------



## Guest

Uh oh! did I forget to close the closet door.


----------



## skull krazy

OMG!!!!!!!
Pro.....is it too late to re write this contract?? O|*


----------



## skull krazy

Pro/****-

When we discussed "perks & Tips", this isn't quite what i had in mind!!

Bartman-
When is the next sheep wrangling party, i think i'll stick to that...they don't talk -_O- :rotfl:


----------



## skull krazy

Pro-

After seeing the picture of **** on his africa trip....we're going to need a bigger outhouse. -/O_-


----------



## Guest

Just stand clear. You can imagine the explosion behind a pile that size. :mrgreen:


----------



## skull krazy

homofobic said:


> Just stand clear. You can imagine the explosion behind a pile that size. :mrgreen:


Does THAT "cannon" have a muzzle break?? -_O-


----------



## proutdoors

_/O


----------



## swbuckmaster

5000 post I bet it was more like 25,000. Pro use to have another screen name. Then one day he got banned for who knows what. Probably admitting he liked women to one of the moderators lol :rotfl: easy mods I am sure it wasnt one of you on this forum.  

Then some guy showed up 5 minutes later with the duke avatar holding a rifle like it was some kind of folic symbol. -_O- 

Long live the duke


----------



## HOGAN

I gave him that avatar. Was going to use it myself but went with the indian. I am more of a indian than a cowboy.

And in all fairness Fatbass gave all the avatars.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

It was Tommy Lee Jones, not the Duke. You know, Lonesome Dove Tommy. He'll never be Gus though. Just lookin for a poke. :wink:


----------



## proutdoors

Treehugnhuntr said:


> It was Tommy Lee Jones, not the Duke. You know, Lonesome Dove Tommy. He'll never be Gus though. Just lookin for a poke. :wink:


Gus would have been a good choice, but the Duke is the man! I did get MY avatar from FatBass, but it is MINE! Crowe Bait was on the DWR forum you pin heads. I have been a model citizen on this site from day one, right Petey? *\-\*


----------



## Petersen

proutdoors said:


> I have been a model citizen on this site from day one, right Petey? *\-\*


Yes, much better than when EHF expelled you from the old forum for biting him. Looking back through the forum's family photo album, you can remember when we took this picture of your return, don't you?


----------



## Al Hansen

Hey , don't give those kids a bad name................ :lol: :wink:


----------



## proutdoors

-O>>- -/|\- -_O- 

How can I forget the good ol' days? :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

proutdoors said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was Tommy Lee Jones, not the Duke. You know, Lonesome Dove Tommy. He'll never be Gus though. Just lookin for a poke. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Gus would have been a good choice, but the Duke is the man! I did get MY avatar from FatBass, but it is MINE! Crowe Bait was on the DWR forum you pin heads. I have been a model citizen on this site from day one, right Petey? *\-\*
Click to expand...

You can't be Gus, I'm Gus. You're not cantankerous enough.


----------



## kingfish

proutdoors said:


> Man I need a life! 5000 posts on this forum. I wanted to make a *pro*found post, but why change now?
> 
> In seriousness, I have made lots of good friends, learned a lot about game/hunter management, made a few people hate me, as a member of this 'family'. 99% of what I post is in fun and for entertainment purposes only.
> 
> Here's to the next 5000 posts! *OOO* :mrgreen:


well pin a button on your nose...the new hero of the day.......

it true, some of us need to get a life!!!! heres to 5,000 more posts of what ever you want to say!!


----------



## Guest

Hey pro.... Is treehugnhntr above the one I need to give crap to. Tell your freakin wife to quit sending me falsaties. I sent that rather disturbing PM to zim. You're wife opened herselft wide up after I found out he was the wrong dude! Hey treehuger.... You need to hate pro for a little while ok......... He really don't treat his friends too well and I'm sure you probably owe him tons! Finally, leave me the heck alone pro you gay(as in happy :lol: ) moe flicker. I'm leavin for work and won't be back till sunday night. You know I can't use my phone to respond to this BS. better play fair and quit beatin hog tied stinky with a rubber hose. -~|-


----------



## proutdoors

stinky, lets be honest, you are NOT going to work. It's called rehab!

kingfish, I see you are not a fan of PRO. Here is a suggestion, DON'T READ MY POSTS! That way I won't make you feel 'bad' anymore, problem solved. Now go get a life.


----------



## skull krazy

Stinkystomper said:


> Hey pro.... Is treehugnhntr above the one I need to give crap to. Tell your freakin wife to quit sending me falsaties. I sent that rather disturbing PM to zim. You're wife opened herselft wide up after I found out he was the wrong dude! Hey treehuger.... You need to hate pro for a little while ok......... He really don't treat his friends too well and I'm sure you probably owe him tons! Finally, leave me the heck alone pro you gay(as in happy :lol: ) moe flicker. I'm leavin for work and won't be back till sunday night. You know I can't use my phone to respond to this BS. better play fair and quit beatin hog tied stinky with a rubber hose. -~|-


Nanner nah na nah na!! *()* 
Let's get ole stinky now Bart, it's opportunity time!! -/O\-

Hey Stinky, we have decided to get your your own more "personalized" sleeping quarters on your hunt. It's going to be one of those really square trailers with the big single axle and funny rounded top. You know the type, you see them in the mountains a lot out in the middle of nowhere, usually with a couple big tall horses and a few dogs standing around.
Did i mention they have no windows, or at least just one really small one?? -_O- :rotfl:


----------



## proutdoors

Nice avatar skull.

I think stinky is gone for a while, I got a call from his probation officer. Seems he was got in the neighbors field wearing velcro gloves.


----------



## skull krazy

proutdoors said:


> Nice avatar skull.
> 
> I think stinky is gone for a while, I got a call from his probation officer. Seems he was got in the neighbors field wearing velcro gloves.


He WAS asking me about any custom boot makers here in Utah for when he comes for the hunting convention. 
He said something about needing taller ones that had a little "extra leg room" up around the calf area because the ones he has are a little tight at times.

Not sure what he's getting at there........ -_O-


----------

